# Stengelfäule an der Seerose?



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihrs!

Meine __ Marliacea chromatella macht mir Sorgen...

Eingesetzt Mitte Mai, eingebettet in Lehm und versorgt mit drei Düngekegeln, langsam auf Tiefe gebracht. Die alten Blätter schmiss sie ab, trieb aber stetig neue hervor, die es auch die 80cm bis an die Oberfläche schafften. Meine Elritzen haben munter unter den Schwimmblättern gelaicht. Allerdings ging für jedes neue Blatt auch eins kaputt..

Inzwischen sieht sie völlig traurig aus, ihre Blätter krümmen sich, die Stiele werden matschig und man kann die Blätter problemlos aus dem Wasser ziehen, die Stiele reißen sofort ab. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Handelt es sich um Blattfäule?

Kurz ein paar Aufnahmen von gerade eben:

   
     
       

So sieht es unter Wasser aus:


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Kurzer Nachtrag:

Ich habe soeben auch das letzte Blatt herausgezogen, der Stiel war ebenso matschig wie bei den anderen, dem Blatt war allerdings nichts anzusehen:    

So sieht sie jetzt aus:   Die letzten beiden sind noch fest...

Falls es hilft, die WW von gestern, 12.00 h:

- NO³ 25
- NO² < 0,3
- GH 5°
- KH 3°
- pH 8,5
- bei einer Temperatur von 16°C


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo,

ich halte das für Stengelfäule, sie wird durch eine Infektion mit Phytophtora oder Gloeosporium (das sind Pilze) ausgelöst. Die Blätter rollen sich ein, die Stiele lösen sich vom Rhizom, und wenn man das Rhizom zerschneidet, ist es innen schwarz und steinhart und stinkt. Am besten Du nimmst die Pflanze nochmal raus, schneidest alles harte und schwarze vom Rhizom ab, desinfizierst den Rest und pflanzt in neues Substrat.


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Danke, Werner! 

 Stengelfäule, hört sich nicht gut an...
Aber jetzt weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe... H2O2 zur Desinfektion habe ich aber nicht im Haus, werde ich morgen besorgen!

Die Erreger sitzen also im Substrat und es besteht keine Gefahr für die anderen Seerosen?

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Noch eine kurze Frage:

Was gibt es denn sonst an Desinfektionsmitteln, die man sonntags vielleicht sogar im Haus hat? 
Oder anders herum gefragt: womit desinfiziert ihr?


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken.

Normal Kaliumpermanganat.... nur wirst Du das vermutlich ebenfalls kaum im Haushalt haben.
Mit guten Kontakten evtl. mal beim TA oder Apotheker Deines Vertrauens anfragen. Vielleicht sind die heute da und lieb zu Dir. 

In der Apo hier gibts aber nur fertige Lösungen (mit dem Pulver könnte man ja irgendwen in die Luft sprengen :crazy .....  Herr Schäuble ), was bei großen Mengen ordentlich ins Geld geht.


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Annett!

Das is doch das Pulver, bei dem man mit kleinen Mengen große Mengen Wasser schick lila färben kann?

Hab' ich weggeschmissen...  , ist aber schon ewig her...

Dann wohl doch H2O2, mal schauen, ob ich da heute noch was organisieren kann!


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Seerose ist gehoben, es steckt noch Leben drin:    

Das Rhizom sah dann so aus:  

Dann habe ich versucht, die dunklen, weichen Stellen zu entfernen. Hatte aber immer mehr das Gefühl, dass dann nicht mehr viel von der Knolle übrigbleibt...  

Ich habe sie dann kurzerhand in der Mitte durchgeschnitten:  

Ist hier überhaupt noch was zu retten? 
Oder habe ich sie jetzt zu Tode operiert?


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo zusammen!

Um diese Sache zum Abschluss zu bringen:

Mehr ist von meiner ehemals stattlichen Seerose nicht übrig geblieben, vier kleine Ableger in einem kleinen Pflanzgefäß in noch nicht einmal 10cm Tiefe:  

...und eine große, leere Stelle im Teich... 

Immerhin war ich so wieder einmal in der Sandkuhle -bei strömendem Regen bin ich dort auch noch nie gewesen..:evil - zum Lehmholen, und ich weiß, dass die Apothekerin im Sonntagsdienst keinen weißen Kittel trägt..:?. Und   ich bin auch endlich wieder in den Teich gekommen! 

Aber vielen Dank an alle, die mir mit ihren Tipps zur Seite standen!  Jetzt kann ich nur noch abwarten...

Ein grauer Tag...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,

echt schade um deine Seerose, aber vielleicht schafft sie es ja. Die Blattfärbung sieht jedenfalls echt interessant aus. Wie hätte denn die Blüte ausgesehen? Meine treiben nach wie vor munter Blätter aus, aber von einer Blüte ist nichts zu sehen..

LG Eva


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

@ Eva



Inken schrieb:


> Meine __ Marliacea chromatella macht mir Sorgen



und die blüht in der Regel richtig schön gelb.
Diese Blattfärbung ist bei fast allen gelben Seerosen so oder ähnlich.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Danke Eugen,

schön, da kann man ja fast schon mit den Blättern zufrieden sein..

Eva


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*



wobei die "__ Aurora" auch nicht zu verachten ist.
Die Schönste - was Blätter angeht - ist allerdings die "__ Arc en ciel".
I love it


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

@ Inken

die wird schon wieder :knuddel


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Eva!  

Die Blätter sind wirklich sehr schön mit der fast getigerten Zeichnung! Die Blüte würde dann einmal so aussehen!

Mit viel Glück schafft sie es, ich drück' mir einfach mal selbst die Daumen! 
Hast du denn deiner Seerose Düngekegel mit in das Substrat gelegt? Blühen kostet Kraft!  Meine große bekam drei Stück, die Zwerge hingegen nur einen.

@ Eugen Vielen Dank! :knuddel
Aber wir sind ja ein zähes Volk!  Ich hoffe, die Chromatella weiß das auch!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken und hallo Eugen,
na also bei solch schönen Blättern könnt ich auch noch schwach werden. Hab leider keinen Platz mehr, da die Krebsscheren sich so fett machen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute nachmittag mal ein aktuelles Fotos zu schießen und einzustellen.
Ich habe meine beiden jeweils mit einem Kegel gedüngt. Das war irgendwann im Mai.. eine davon ist eine ..... (hab ich jetzt natürlich nicht parat) purpurata und sollte eine Zwergin sein. Die andere hab ich schon seit letztem Jahr, sie stammt aus Aldi und könnte, wenn man die Blattgröße nimmt auch irgendeine Zwergin sein. Wenn die Blätter auftauchen sind sie schön dunkelrot und verändern sich dann zu dunkelgrün. Von Blütenknospen ist bei beiden keine Spur  aber die Fische schätzen sie sehr.

LG Eva


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Eva

[OT]schau dir mal die N."__ arc en ciel" an :
http://www.seerosenforum.de/winter/Seerosen-Winterharte/Arc-en-Ciel/Arc-en-Ciel.html

ich will mal versuchen heut abend ein Bild von meiner zu machen.
Die muß gar nicht blühen. [/OT]


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Eugen, echt schön. Wirklich wahr die Blätter alleine sind schon klasse. Nachdem ich früher auch dachte, wenn schon Seerose, dann muss die natürlich klassisch und klar und nichts-anderes-als weiß sein - bin ich aber angesichts der schneeweißen Blüten der Krebsscheren umgeschwenkt und meine nun, ich bräuchte einen Kontrast dazu - halt rosa, pink oder rot...

LG Eva


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,

was ist eigentlich aus Deiner Patientin geworden?


----------



## Inken (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Elsken!

Tja... also bombastisch wuchern ist was anderes...

Aber sie lebt noch! Mit einer Lupe kann man drei winzige Blätter erkennen:
 :? 

Wo du doch Suchbilder so gerne hast:  

 Nee, im Ernst, man muss wirklich ganz genau hinschauen um sie zu erkennen...

Ich habe mir dann vor ca. vier Wochen bei der Genossenschaft eine kleine, neue Chromatella gekauft. Sie war ein Mitleidskauf, sah schon ganz gräsig aus und war fast geschenkt. Und gerade die erholt sich prima!
 

Zum Winter werde ich meine kleine Patientin ins tiefere Wasser stellen, damit sie mir ned zerfriert. Vielleicht kommt sie ja über den Winter.. :beeten


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,

gut, das ich eine neue Brille hab. 

 Ich hab da einen Tipp für Dich: Erzähl ihr, dass Du sie, wenn sich nicht brav ist, zu Eugen schickst.

Meine Chromatella blüht seitdem ununterbrochen


----------



## Inken (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Nachtrag zum Op.-Bericht:

Der Patient hat überlebt! 

Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal im Teich und habe den Topf der Chromatella hochgeholt. Eigentlich sollte dort die neue __ Rosennymphe einziehen.

Aber dann zeigten sich stolz drei winzige, zarte Blättchen!

Suchbilder für Elschen:

   

 Hoffentlich können sie stark und kräftig werden, bevor es wieder Winter wird.. :beten


----------



## danyvet (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo!

Ich hab auch eine Chromatella, die ich schon im Seerosenhimmel vermutete. Alle anderen Seerosen haben schon Blätter und Blüten, nur die Chromatella wollte nicht. Aber dieses Wochenende hat sie doch noch ein wunzigkleines Blättchen bekommen, nicht größer als 1€ !!!

Meine 2 "erstgeborenen" (also die, die ich als erstes in den Teich gesetzt hab, keine Ahnung wie sie heißen, sind rosa) haben heuer nicht mehr als je 2 blätter, die total zerfressen sind. Irgendeine Teufelsschnecke muss da unten wüten. Aber ich seh ja nicht runter, ob was nachkommt, hab ja im Moment grad mal 20cm Sichttiefe  
Die Alba haben schon viele Blätter und Blüten (sind aber auch Ableger von alten Pflanzen einer Nachbarin) und das, obwohl sie NULL Substrat haben (ich hatte keines im Haus, als ich sie überaschenderweise bekommen hab). Die hatte ich einfach nur mit 4 großen Flusskieseln (zum beschweren) in einen Pflanzkorb gesteckt. Und eine steht sogar nur auf 30 cm Tiefe und hat den Winter super überlebt und hat schon 3 Blüten!!


----------



## stolmahe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

hallo inken, 
hat deine seerose nun überlebt?
habe selbst jetzt das problem und bei mir 3 seerosen zur gleichen zeit betroffen.


----------



## Inken (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi!

Jepp, es sieht so aus! Inzwischen hat sie das erste Schwimmblatt geschoben - winzig klein wie ein 20ct-Stück - aber es trägt die typische Maserung der Chromatella! :freu

Ich denke, du solltest schnell handeln, bevor sich der Pilz weiter ausbreitet. Vielleicht lässt sich noch was retten! _Daumendrück_ 
Sind denn bei dir nur __ gelbe Seerosen betroffen?


----------



## Inken (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo zusammen!

Und schon wieder macht mir eine Seerose Sorgen.. 
Dieses Mal handelt es sich um einen Ableger von Annetts Monster, von Haus aus ein eigentlich eher robustes Gewächs. Sie hat im letzten Sommer nach ihrem Einzug auch noch wiederholt geblüht und sah gut aus!

Aber nun... 
Mir scheint es sehr ähnlich wie im letzten Jahr bei der Chromatella. Die Blätter werden welk und drehen sich ein. Heute habe ich ein braunes Blatt mühelos herausziehen können. Sie hat vier Knospen unter Wasser, welche sich alle nach unten neigen.
         

Wie fange ich mir das bloß immer ein? Ich habe im letzten Jahr bei der kranken Chromatella den Kübel komplett entleert und den Lehm entsorgt. Diese Seerose wurde in neues Substrat gesetzt. 
Sie bekam allerdings erst vor 10 Tage ihre Düngezäpfchen. Vorher war der Teich noch so kalt, dass ich meine Tochter nicht hinein scheuchen mochte.. 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass sie nur hungrig ist und sich noch erholt... :beten


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Moin zusammen!

Der Teich hat wieder angenehme Badetemperatur. Also bin ich heute tauchen gegangen, habe das Rhizom der Seerose etwas vom Lehm befreit und den Kübel komplett 10cm höher gestellt.

Vielleicht hilft's.. :beten


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo ihrs!

Ich konnte das Elend nicht mehr mit ansehen und habe vorhin den Seerosenkübel aus dem Wasser geholt.
Ein paar letzte Aufnahmen der kranken Seerose:
      
Das letzte gesund aussehende Blatt stammt aus einer kleinen neuen Triebspitze:
 

Über Wasser erkennt man die matschigen Triebansätze:
   

Den linken, jungen Trieb habe ich gehofft, retten zu können:
 

Hier nun das abgespülte Rhizom:
   

Sehen Seerosenrhizome immer so dunkel aus? Nee, oder? Langsam stieg mir auch ein unangenehmer Geruch in die __ Nase... 

Ich habe dann den kleinen Trieb von der Knolle abgetrennt. Und wieder die Frage, ob die Dinger von innen wirklich so braun sind... 
 


Mit einem Küchenmesser habe ich dann versucht, die schwarzen Stellen zu entfernen:
 

Anschließend dann der klägliche Versuch, auch den Rest des Rhizoms von den fauligen Stellen zu befreienj, übrig geblieben ist nicht viel, diesen Teil werde ich entsorgen...
 

Und hier der Abfall, der bei der Sache übrig blieb. Ein Haufen schwarzer, übel riechender Matsch:
 

Am Ende der Aktion waren meine Hände blau!

Und nun meine Frage an die Spezialisten: Lohnt es sich noch, den Aufwand mit Desinfektion etc zu betreiben, oder sind die Knollen schon zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Eigentlich hat ein Seerosenrhizom doch hell auszusehen. Wirklich helle Knollen sind allerdings nicht mehr vorhanden, alles nur noch braun, auch nach Entfernung der allerschlimmsten Stellen... 
Sie - bzw. der Rest von ihr - ist nun in einem Wassereimer zwischengelagert. Ich werd' mich jetzt dranmachen und das alte Substrat entsorgen.

Ich hoffe, es hat jemand einen Tipp für mich. Ist hier noch etwas zu retten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi  Inken,

wenn Du Dir letztes Jahr mit deiner chromatella einen Seerosen-Schadpilz in den Teich eingefangen hast wird er mit Sicherheit noch immer drin sein Kann daher gut sein das noch mehr Seerosen befallen werden. Neue würde ich jedenfalls erst mal keine einsetzen. Im schlimmsten Fall wirst Du alle Seerosen entsorgen, das Wasser ablassen und den Teich kalken müssen (so wird zumindest bei Krankheiten in Fischteichen vorgegangen damit Schädlinge, Erreger abgetötet werden - weiß selber nicht ob das auch gegen Pilzsporen hilft (aber mal abwarten was Werner sagt). 

MfG Frank


----------



## niri (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,

wenn du noch etwas von der armen befallenen Seerose  retten möchtest, würde ich villeicht die kleinere, noch recht gut aussehende Triebspitze mit kleinem Rhizomteil ersteinmal mit irgendeinem Antipilzmittel behandeln (kann mangels eigener Erfahrung nichts konkretes empfehlen), dann in einen kleineren Korb pflanzen und in einem separaten Kübel (nicht im Hauptteich) halten um sie genau beobachten zu können.

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blattfäule an der Seerose?*

Na denn, Prost Mahlzeit... 

Aber du hast recht, Frank, der Pilz wird wohl kaum vom Himmel fallen und sich womöglich wirklich noch im Teich befinden. Die anderen Seerosen sehen propper und satt aus, blühen auch sehr schön. Aber ich werde sie genau beobachten und hoffe inständig, dass jetzt Ruhe einkehrt, wo die befallene Seerose den Teich verlassen hat.

Alle Seerosen sitzen in dem gleichen Substrat: Lehm und lehmhaltiger Sand aus einer nahe gelegenen Sandkuhle. Ob der Erreger dadurch in meinen Teich gefunden hat?

Ich hoffe, dass mir die von dir beschriebenen Konsequenzen vielleicht doch erspart  bleiben...:beten


Liebe Ina!

Das gleiche habe ich vorhin auch schon gedacht! Das kleine Rhizomteil wird nicht wieder in den Teich zurückkehren. Die Gefahr einer weiteren Infektion ist mir doch zu hoch. Aber sie ist zum Entsorgen zu schade und bekommt einen kleinen Maurerkübel zugeteilt. 
Dann werde ich mir morgen einen Quarantäne-Mini basteln! So gehe ich auf Nummer sicher!

Danke euch beiden! 

Vielleicht schaut Werner ja noch einmal rein und kann mir einen Tipp bezüglich des Pilzmittels zur Desinfektion geben, ich hätte jetzt nur Kaliumpermanganat im Haus.


----------



## toschbaer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,
ich habe Dir doch auch Algenmehl gegeben? 
Wenn Du noch welches hast, gib bitte Algenmehl in das Substrat und setze das Rhizomteil dort hinein!   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Inken,
> ich habe Dir doch auch Algenmehl gegeben?
> Wenn Du noch welches hast, gib bitte Algenmehl in das Substrat und setze das Rhizomteil dort hinein!
> 
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm,

auf manche Algenmittel reagieren auch Seerosen empfindlich, ob das eine gute Idee ist???


@ Inken

Ich schaue mal, ob ich bezüglich des Pilzmittels etwas in meinen zahlreichen Teichpflanzen- und Seerosenbüchern finde.

LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Mahlzeit.

Die arme Seerose habe ich ja noch live bei Inken gesehen... da der Ableger ehemals von mir stammte (das Monster)

 , und ich nie von solchen Problemen damit gehört habe, bin ich eben auch recht ratlos.
Inken hatte ein, zwei andere Seerosen etwas zu tief gesetzt (die Rhizomspitze war mit Substrat bedeckt), was wir aber bei diesen beiden in der vergangenen Woche korrigierten.
Die kränkelnde Seerose sah aber von oben nicht nach zu tief gepflanzt aus. 

Als Desinfektionsmittel kenne ich nur Holzkohlepulver (zum Desinfizieren der Schnitte), aber ob das in solch einen schwerwiegenden Fall hilft? 
Ich habs übrigens noch nie benutzt, da die Seerosen sämtliche Teilungen bisher auch ohne sehr gut überstanden haben.

@Ina 
Ich denke Friedhelm meint wirklich Algenmehl (geht eher Richtung Düngerzusatz) und kein Algenmittel.


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



Annett schrieb:


> @Ina
> Ich denke Friedhelm meint wirklich Algenmehl (geht eher Richtung Düngerzusatz) und kein Algenmittel.



Hi Annett,

ups, jetzt, wo du es schreibst... :shock. Danke für deinen Hinweis ! Habe ganz falsch gelesen, ich schiebe das jetzt Mal auf die Hitze :smoki.

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Liebe Inken,

habe nun meine Bücher gewälzt und Folgendes für dich gefunden:


Karl Wachter in seinem Buch "Seerosen" empfiehlt nach dem Herausschneiden kranker Stellen die behandelte Pflanze in ein Wasserbad zu geben, dem ein fungiziedes Mittel beigegeben wurde (habe dazu einiges bei Google unter "Fungizide für Pflanzen" gefunden, es muss sich dabei um Kontaktfungizide mit breitem Wirkunsspektrum handeln, denke ich). 


Dieter Bechtold/Harro Hieronimus in ihrem Buch "Seerosen" schlagen eine Desinfektion der gesunden Ableger von der befallenen Seerose entweder mit Kaliumpermanganat (eine Messerspitze davon für 10 Liter Wasser, das Wasser soll sich rosa nicht lila färben. Die Pflanze zuvor komplett mit Blättern im Eimer eintauchen, dann erst Kaliumpermanganat zugeben. Danach in frische Erde pflanzen und zur weitreren Beobachtung in einen separaten Wasserkübel setzen). Oder es wird auch Hypochlorit empfohlen (ein Mittel aus dem Schwimmbadtechnikbereich). Die Autoren vermerken, dass die Pilzerkrankungen oft mit weniger guten Kulturbedingungen verbunden sind, die Fehler dabei sollte man korrigieren. Ausserdem sind manche Seerosensorten anfälliger und stärker als andere betroffen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Ina, Annett und Friedhelm, ihr seid toll!! 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, besonders dir Ina, für's Recherchieren! 

Ich werd' mich jetzt gleich mal dranmachen. Die Rose bekommt ein Bad in Kaliumpermanganat, denn das ist greifbar. In der Zeit, in der sie "einweicht", werde ich mich auf den Weg in die Sandkuhle machen um frisches Substrat zu holen, gegen Bremsen sollte ich inzwischen wohl immun sein..  Und nach dem Algenmehl werde ich auch suchen. Ich meine, wir hätten damals etwas mitgebracht..

Super, danke euch!!


----------



## toschbaer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo, 
das Algenmehl ist nicht nur zum Düngen; es wirkt auch desinfizierend! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Inken (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo, ihr Lieben!

Vorab noch ein Bild von meinen anderen Seerosen. Sie sind alle satt in der Farbe, es dreht sich nix und sie blühen:
 

Zuerst habe ich Keller und Garage durchsucht. In einem geordneten Haushalt  kommt nix weg! 
KPM und Algenmehl:    

Nach Inas Anleitung habe ich dann also die Seerose erst in lauwarmes Leitungswasser gelegt und dann eine kleine Messerspitze KPM dazugetan:
  --->  
Dort habe ich sie eine Stunde belassen.

Dann ab in die Wüste zu den Bremsen:   
Sand und Lehm besorgt:    

Das Resultat:  
Ich hoffe, ich habe die Triebspitze nicht wieder zu tief gesetzt!!    

Und nun hilft wohl nur noch Geduld und ganz viel :beten1 ...

Noch mal ein dickes  für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Liebe Inken,

ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass dein Röschen sich gut erholt und dir noch viele herrliche Blüten schenkt .

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Danke, liebe Ina, das wäre zu schön! :beten


----------



## niri (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken,

was macht das Röschen ?

Lg
Ina


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Ach, Ina... 

Nachdem wir nun zwei Wochen nicht zu Hause waren, bot sich mir ein trauriger Anblick. Die jungen Triebe waren schwarz und abgefault, aus dem Substrat schaut nur noch ein kläglicher, dunkler Rest vom Rhizom hervor.

Vielleicht war die Aktion aber auch zu viel für die Pflanze, so dass sie ihr letztes Blatt und die winzige Knospe nicht halten konnte. Ich gebe ihr noch ein wenig Zeit. Vielleicht muss sie sich erst berappeln und überrascht mich doch noch mit einem neuen Blatt! :beten

Ich werde morgen ein Foto machen!

Schön, dass du an uns denkst! 
LG!


----------



## niri (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Armes Röschen , das Wetter ist auch nicht gerade günstig, um kranke Seerosen aufzupäpeln. Ich habe übrigens auch eine kleine Pazientin, spontan gekauft im hiesigen Gartenfachgeschäft. Sie hat das Umpflanzen in das neue Substrat (das Substrat, das beim Kaufen dabei ist, wasche ich immer ab) irgendwie nicht verkraftet und alle Blätter bis auf ein winziges verloren. Ich weiß nun auch nicht, ob sie sich noch erholt und was sie überhaupt hat. Ihr Rhizom war beim Umpflanzen völlig knackig. Aufgrund des kalten Wetters habe ich ihr jetzt sogar eine Aquariumheizung gegönnt. Ich habe bis jetzt nie kränkelnde Seerosen gehabt, nun mußte ich häufiger an dich denken. Wie geht es eigentlich der Chromatella, die bei dier als erste krank war, hat sie sich erholt?

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Guten Morgen, Ina!

Bei der Chromatella habe ich ein kleines Problem:

Den Rest der kranken Seerose habe ich im letzten Sommer in einen kleinen Pflanzkorb gesetzt und ins Flachwasser gestellt, wo sie doch tatsächlich noch versuchte, zwei winzige Blätter zu treiben! 
Kurz drauf habe ich dann bei der Genossenschaft aus Mitleid eine andere kleine, schon etwas geschaffte Chromatella gekauft. Hier daheim bekam sie dann neues Substrat und den gleichen Pflanzkorb, wie die kranke Rose.
Im Herbst wurden dann beide zum Überwintern eine Stufe tiefer gestellt.
Im Frühjahr musste ich dann feststellen, dass eine der beiden es nicht geschafft hat, die andere mickert.
Bloß welche ist welche, die Pötte sind ja bei beiden die gleichen.. 

Ich vermute, dass meine Patientin über Winter wohl eingegangen ist. Sie war ja wirklich sehr angeschlagen.

Bei der anderen Chromatella kenne ich das Problem: ich habe das Rhizom zu tief gesetzt. Annett wies mich schon darauf hin. Am Wochenende werde ich sie herausnehmen und neu topfen in der Hoffnung, dass es ihr dann bald besser geht.

Ich werde nachher mal Bilder machen, sobald die Sonne auf den Teich scheint!

Bis dahin!


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hier nun die versprochenen Bilder, kein schöner Anblick..

Der Rest meiner aktuellen Patientin, das Schwarze sind die Reste der abgefaulten Triebe:

 

Und hier die Mini-Chromatella vom letzten Jahr:

 

Vor unserem Urlaub waren die Blätter zwar klein, aber kräftig und trugen die typische Maserung.
Jetzt - gute drei Wochen später - ein trauriger Anblick. Ob es wieder die Fäule ist, keine Ahnung..  Ich werde noch einen Versuch starten und das Rhizom höher holen. Wenn es dann nichts wird, soll's wohl nicht sein.

Man braucht halt auch für Seerosen und Tomaten ein Händchen. Und beides scheint nicht meine Welt zu sein!


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Inken,

kann das sein, dass Du die auf dem zweiten BIld ein wenig tief beerdigt hast? Man sieht so gar nichts von den Blattansätzen. Ich lass das "Herz" immer unbedeckt.


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Genau das meinte ich, Christine! Sie steckt zu tief, also kein Wunder, dass sie kränkelt..

Ich werde das aber schnell ändern, vielleicht erholt sie sich wieder..:beten


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Servus

Vielleicht hilft das ...


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

 
Danke, Helmut!

Da werde ich mich nachher mal in Ruhe durchfressen! 

Ich werd' doch noch ein Seerosenflüsterer!


----------



## niri (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Liebe Inken,

das erste Bild ist wirklich ein trauriger Anblick ! Bis vor kurzem sind mir Seerosen als sehr vitale und unkaputtbare Pflanzen begegnet . Auch kümmerliche Pflänzchen, die ich vor Jahren im späten Herbst in dem hiesigen Gartenmarkt aus Mitleid mitgenommen hatte, entwickelten sich nach einer Überwinterung im Eimer mit Sand in unserer Garage zu herrlichen kräftigen Pflanzen. Eine davon ist meine geliebte N. "__ James Brydon". Ihr Rhizom war damals schon etwas angefault, sie hatte zwei kleine kümmerliche Blättchen. Heute ist das ein richtiges Prachtexemplar. Jetzt, nachdem ich unerwartet selbst eine kranke Seerose habe und nach deiner ausführlichen Dokumentation hier, sehe ich, wie empfindlich diese wunderschönen Pflanzen sein können. Es ist so traurig. Sind das vielleicht alles Pflanzen aus asiatischen Massenzuchten, die so anfällig sind? War das vor einigen Jahren noch anders? Soll man jetzt von Seerosen aus Gartengeschäften lieber die Finger lassen? Mich interessieren dort eher nur die kleineren Sorten, die unter dem Namen N. __ pygmaea rubra oder alba angeboten werden. Unter ihnen sind manchmal ganz tolle kleine Pflanzen, habe ich festgestellt. Deswegen greife ich da mal ab und zu noch zu. Alles andere wird  nur in seriosen Seerosengärtnereien bestellt. Bis jetzt ohne schlechte Erfahrungen.

Ich hoffe, deine Chromatella schafft es noch :beten, und vielleicht geschieht noch ein Wunder und das kleine Stümmelchen treibt auch wieder aus. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt .

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Ina!

Vielleicht hast du wirklich recht mit deiner Vermutung hinsichtlich der Massenware aus den Baumärkten. 
Aber ich glaube, dass man überall auch einfach nur Pech haben kann. Meine erste Chromatella, mit der ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, stammte aus einer guten und seriösen Wassergärtnerei. Meine anderen drei Baumarktseerosen -von der mir eine sogar als weißblühend verkauft wurde und die nun wunderschön pink blüht... - wachsen und gedeihen prächtig!
Aber mit einem gut ausgeprägten, gefährlichen Halbwissen ist man in der Lage, so manche Pflanze über den Jordan zu schicken. 
Anders herum lernen wir aber auch aus unseren Erfahrungen und werden aus unseren Fehlern schlauer. So wird es mir bestimmt nicht wieder passieren, dass ich eine Seerose im Substrat ersticke... :? Ich habe sie inzwischen neu getopft und höher gesetzt, so dass sie jetzt mehr "Luft" hat.
Der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei; mit einer großen Portion Glück erholt sich meine kleine Chromatella noch einmal. Ich drück mir einfach mal selbst die Daumen! 

Auch dir und deiner Patientin wünsche ich viel Glück. Aber du hast ja den nötigen grünen Seerosendaumen, viel Erfahrung und Wissen. Bei dir sind sie alle in guten Händen! 

GLG!!


----------



## niri (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



Inken schrieb:


> Aber mit einem gut ausgeprägten, gefährlichen Halbwissen ist man in der Lage, so manche Pflanze über den Jordan zu schicken.
> Anders herum lernen wir aber auch aus unseren Erfahrungen und werden aus unseren Fehlern schlauer. So wird es mir bestimmt nicht wieder passieren, dass ich eine Seerose im Substrat ersticke... :? Ich habe sie inzwischen neu getopft und höher gesetzt, so dass sie jetzt mehr "Luft" hat.
> Der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei; mit einer großen Portion Glück erholt sich meine kleine Chromatella noch einmal. Ich drück mir einfach mal selbst die Daumen!
> 
> ...



Liebe Inken,

du hast recht, auch Haltungsfehler können Seerosen zusetzen. Ich drücke deiner Chromatella natürlich auch ganz fest die Daumen, dass sie nun besser wächst .

Was meine Patientin betrifft, ich habe mittlerweile noch eine :evil. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nun auch mit dieser Pilzart (Phytophtora), die für Seerosenstengelfäule verantwortlich ist, zu tun habe. Die Kranke hat noch eine Seerose (auch eine Neue), die mit ihr kurz in Kontakt war, wohl angesteckt. 

Vielen Dank für deine hohe Meinung von meinen Seerosenfähigkeiten ! Wie du siehst passieren mir auch Fehler . Was diese Seerosenerkrankung selbst betrifft, fühle ich mich ziemlich unbeholfen. Man findet wenig wirklich nützliche Informationen dazu  im Netz. Ich habe heute leider nicht viel Zeit und werde in den nächsten Tagen ausführlicher zu diesem Thema schreiben. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



niri schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nun auch mit dieser Pilzart (Phytophtora), die für Seerosenstengelfäule verantwortlich ist, zu tun habe.



Oh nein, Ina! :shock 

Wie gut, dass du deine Rosen in verschiedenen Minis untergebracht hast, so sind nicht gleich alle in Gefahr sich anzustecken..

Dann korregiere ich mich sofort: ich drücke *uns beiden* die Daumen!!! Und werde mich auch im Netz auf die Suche machen...


----------



## niri (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Inken, hallo Seerosenfans,

meine kranken Seerosen haben es leider nicht geschafft . Insgesamt waren drei Seerosen betroffen, alle drei Neuerwerbungen. Ob sie an Seerosenstängelfäule erkrankt waren, kann ich leider nicht mit 100%-iger Sicherheit sagen. Ich habe alle meine Bücher gewälzt und tagelang im Netz (auch englischsprachig) recherchiert. Da eine absolut gesund aussehende, kräftige Pflanze, die ich von einer Seerosengärtnerei bezogen hatte, sich ganz offensichtlich durch eine andere vorher schon Kreinkheitssymptome zeigende Pflanze angesteckt hatte, glaube ich daran, dass es sich um Seerosenstängelfäule handelte, die  durch den Pilz Phytophtora sp. verursacht wird und, wie ich jetzt aus leidvoller Erfahrung weiß, sehr ansteckend ist.

Eingeschleppt habe ich die Erkrankung mit einer Seerosenpflanze aus dem hiesiegen Gartenfachmarkt , von dem ich im Laufe der Jahre einige kräftige und krankheitsfreie Pflanzen bezogen hatte. Die kranke Seerose war eine __ Pygmaea rubra, sie hat bereits im Verkaufsbecken geblüht und hatte eine wunderschöne dunkelrote Blüte. Da konnte ich natürlich nicht widerstehen  . Beim Umpflanzen aus dem Verkaufscontainer hat sie ein optisch einwandfreies Rhizom gehabt, gesunde Wurzeln, nur ein neu ausgetribenes Blatt war schwärzlich verkrüppelt. Es war Mitte Juli. Nach einer Woche war das heiße Wetter vorbei, es wurde ziemlich kühl. Also dachte ich mir noch nichts dabei, als bei der Pflanze mit verkrüppeltem Blatt der Neuastrieb ausblieb. Später merkte ich, dass die jungen Blattaustriebe dunkel wurden, da ahnte ich schon Böses. Die kranke Pflanze war nach dem Einpflanzen 2 Tage mit einer anderen neu gekauften Seerose zusammen. Ich hoffte, dass keine Ansteckung geschah. Vergebens. Die andere kräftige Seerose kämpfte tapfer, sie trieb am Anfang noch neue Blätter, nach ca. 3 Wochen war dann auch bei ihr Stillstand. 

Da ich in manchen Büchern las, dass die Pflanzen sich eventuell noch erholen können und auch weiterhin ziemlich unsicher war, was meine Seerosen hatten, wartete ich noch ab, habe aber den kranken Pflanzen eine Heizung gegönnt (ich habe sie aber nicht in einem gemeinsamen Behälter gehalten). Mittlerweile zeigte noch eine kleine neu gekaufte Seerose (auch eine pygmaea rubra) dieselben Symptome. Sie hatte keinen direkten Kontakt zu den erkrankten Seerosen, die Ansteckung konnte nur durch irgendwelche nicht desinfizirten Bottiche oder Messer geschehen. 

Da an allen drei Pflanzen noch kleine gesund aussehende Triebspitzen/Augen zu sehen waren, habe ich dann versucht diese zu retten. Ich nahm die kranken Pflanzen aus ihren Pflanzbehältern. Das durchschneiden der Rhizome aller Pflanzen zeigte dass das Absterben von der Triebspitze ausging, die Triebspitze und der anliegende Teil des Rhizoms waren braun und tot, der Geruch war allerdings nicht faulig, sondern eher säuerlich. Die Enden der Rhizome waren noch nicht befallen. Zur Desinfektion der kleinen Ableger habe ich mich für ein Pilzmittel für Zierpflanzen entschieden, welches gegen Phytophtora wirkt. Ich habe die abgeschnittenen kleinen Triebspitzen in dem Mittel gebadet, mindestens 40 Minuten eher noch länger. Die kleinen Ableger sind aber leider nach der Behandlung innerhalb einer Woche eingegangen. Das Mittel war wohl nicht verträglich. Ich würde es nicht mehr verwenden und nicht empfehlen.

Ca. 2-3 Wochen nach dem Erwerb der kranken Pflanze war ich extra in dem besagten Gartenmarkt, um das Verkaufsbecken für Seerosen zu inspizieren. Ich entdeckte, dass mindestens die Hälfte der sich darin befindenden Seerosen schon verfault war. Bei meinem Kauf waren alle Pflanzen noch gesund.

Mein Fazit: 

Die Erkrankung meiner Seerosen war sehr ansteckend vor allem für frisch gepflanzte Exemplare. Es könnte sich dabei um Phytophtora gehandelt haben. Um sich solche unliebsamen Erfahrungen zu sparen, würde ich empfehlen, besonders neu gekaufte und eingetopfte Pflanzen genau zu beobachten. Bleibt der Blattaustrieb aus und werden die kleinen Austribe in der Nähe des Rhizoms auch noch schwarz, ist meiner Meinung nach schnelles Handeln erforderlich. Das Retten des Schwarz-gewordenem ist höchstwahrscheinlich aussichtlos, die Erkrankung ist dafür zu agressiv. Man kann versuchen, so schnell es geht, noch gesunde kleine Triebknospen zu retten. Sie sollen noch gesund austreiben und unbeschädigt aussehen. Zur Desinfektion würde ich Kaliumpermanganat nehmen. Es gibt, soweit ich weiß, keine zugelassenen Pilzmitel für Seerosen, das Herumexperimentieren mit anderen Pilzmitteln ist zu unsicher. Die geretteten Teile unbedingt in einem separaten Kübel dann weiter beobachten. Zwei meiner erkrankten Pflanzen waren kurzzeitig auch noch mit zwei meiner anderen Seerosen im Kontakt. Diese zeigen allerdings keine Krankheitsymptome, sehen völlig normal und gesund aus ( seit 6 Wochen). Ich werde sie aber noch weiter beobachten, im nächsten Jahr vielleicht auch umpflanzen. 

Ganz wichtig ist es, die Erde, in der die kranken Pflanzen waren, zu entsorgen, ich würde auch Pflanzegefäße und Bottiche in denen die Pflanzen gehalten wurden, desinfizieren (mit Chlorbleiche) oder entsorgen. Und ich werde ab jetzt jede neu gekaufte Seerose für mindestens 4 Wochen in einem separaten Karantänekübel unterbringen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat :?


@Inken

Wie geht es deinen Röschen :beten?

LG
Ina


----------



## danyvet (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Oh, Ina, das klingt ja alles furchtbar!:shock
Ich hab (gottseidank) (noch?) keine Erfahrung mit dieser Krankheit, aber ich hätte da ein paar Fragen: Wie ist denn das, wenn man so eine Krankheit an einer Seerose hat, die schon im Teich ist? Muss man dann den ganzen Teich desinfizieren? Wie? Ist dieser Pillz nur für Seerosen gefährlich, oder können auch ander Pflanzen dran erkranken? Falls das mit der Komplett-Teich-Desinfektion nicht geht, kann man dann nie wieder Seerosen in diesen Teich setzen?
Nachdem du schreibst, du hast Bücher und Internet gewälzt, denke ich, du hast die Antworten auf meine Fragen vielleicht eher parat, als wie wenn ich da jetzt auch anfang zu recherchieren


----------



## Inken (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Liebe Ina!

Vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Erläuterung! Einiges kam mir sehr bekannt vor..

Es tut mir sehr Leid, dass deine Patienten es nicht geschafft haben, bei mir sieht es genau so aus.. 

Sowohl die kleine Chromatella - bzw. der Rest von ihr - als auch Annetts Monster haben es beide nicht überlebt, obwohl ich eingehend mit Kaliumperanganat desinfiziert habe.
 Womöglich habe ich aber den Pilz über die Bottiche bzw. Kübel weitergeschleppt. Den großen Seerosenkübel werde ich nun entsorgen oder aber ihn seinem ursprünglichen Zweck zuführen: und zwar ausschließlich nur noch anfallenden Maurerarbeiten. In den Teich kommt er nicht zurück. Ebenso wenig wie die beiden Pflanzgefäße, in denen meine kleinen Patienten saßen.

Nach wie vor geht es meinen "alten" Seerosen sehr gut. Sie haben ausgiebig geblüht und immer wieder neue, gesunde Blätter getrieben. Da diese Erkrankung sehr ansteckend zu sein scheint, hoffe ich sehr, dass es so bleibt.. :beten

Sag Ina, hattest du nach dem Teilen der erkrankten Rhizome auch so blaue Finger, fast wie in Tinte getaucht?

Traurige..


----------



## niri (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hi Dany,

leider bietet Internet ziemlich dürftige Infos, was diese Erkrankung betrifft. Die deutschsprachigen Seiten, sehen das Ganze eher gelassen, auf den englischsprahigen wird überwigend dringend empfohlen, die kranken Pflanzen sofort zu entsorgen. 

Es wird mehrmals erwähnt, dass Seerosenstengelfäule (engl. water lily crown rot) für Seerosensammler -Züchter und -Gärtnereien besonders gefährlich ist, das sie durch die hohe Ansteckungsrate ganze Seerosenbestände vernichten kann. Die Seerosenbetriebe von dem amerikanischen Züchter Perry Slocum waren z.B. betroffen. Deswegen hat er versucht resistente Sorten zu züchten. Es gibt wirklich auch Sorten die mehr anfällig sind. Ich denke, wenn Phytophtora einmal im Teich ist, kann der Pilz Seerosen darin befallen. Wie lange der Pilz lebensfähig bleibt, habe ich niergends entdecken können. In dem von mir bereits o.g.  Gartenfachmarkt war in dem Verkaufsbecken mit vielen verfaulten Pflanzen eine rosablühende Sorte, von der keine einzige Pflanze zu dem Zeitpunkt solche Symptome zeigte. Das wäre dann die Lösung für Teiche, in denen Stengelfäule mal aufgetreten ist.

Und es gibt viele Phytophtora Arten, die Landpflanzen befallen, z.B. Kartoffeln. Ich glaube mich errinern zu können, dass Phytophtora, welcher Seerosen befällt, irgendwo mit dem Kartoffelfäule-Pilz in Verbindung gebracht wurde.

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



Inken schrieb:


> Liebe Ina!
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Erläuterung! Einiges kam mir sehr bekannt vor..
> 
> ...



Liebe Inken,

auch mir tut es für deine armen Röschen sehr leid, mich hat das Ganze ziemlich mitgenommen gehabt .  Ich drücke deinen und meinen gesunden Seerosen ganz fest die Daumen, dass sie auch weiterhin gesund bleiben und uns noch viele Jahre mit ihren Blüten erfreuen . Wie ich schon oben erwähnte, gibt es wohl auch resistente Sorten, denen die Stengelfäule so gut wie nichts anhaben kann.

Das mit dem Blaufärben der Finger habe ich nicht gehabt, bei mir waren es allerdings auch kleine Rhizome, ich habe außerdem nicht sonderlich viel mit ihnen hantiert.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Hallo Ina!

Das tut mir leid, das du trotz deiner großen Bemühungen keinen Erfolg hattest und deine Seerosen nicht überlebten. 

Darüber hinaus, danke ich dir (auch im Namen aller anderen Seerosenbesitzer) für deine Recherchen. Und für deine ausführlichen Berichte. Ist ja für uns alle hilfreich.


----------



## niri (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Hallo Ina!
> 
> Das tut mir leid, das du trotz deiner großen Bemühungen keinen Erfolg hattest und deine Seerosen nicht überlebten.
> 
> Darüber hinaus, danke ich dir (auch im Namen aller anderen Seerosenbesitzer) für deine Recherchen. Und für deine ausführlichen Berichte. Ist ja für uns alle hilfreich.



Liebe Sonja,

vielen lieben Dank für dein Mitgefühl . Das Schlimme an dieser Erkrankung meiner Seerosen war erleben zu müssen, wie die Pflanzen, die ich bis dahin nur als ukaputtbare, kräftige und zähe Geschöpfe erlebt habe, sich auf einmal und völlig unerwartet als so zerbrechlich und verwundbar geoutet haben. 

Ich wünsche allen Seerosenliebhabern, dass ihre Pflanzen von dieser Seuche verschont bleiben.  Ich selbst habe zwar von der Seerosenstengelfäule schon häufig gehört, habe auch immer meine neuen Pflanzen genau beobachtet, viele kränkliche Röschen aufgepeppelt und die Gefahr wohl doch nicht so ernst genommen. Denn bei der Seuche hilft kein Aufpeppeln mehr, so traurig es auch ist . Deswegen hoffe ich, dass mein Bericht Seerosenliebhabern von Nutzen sein wird.

LG
Ina


----------



## Inken (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*



niri schrieb:


> Deswegen hoffe ich, dass mein Bericht Seerosenliebhabern von Nutzen sein wird.



Hallo Ina!

Das ist nun wirklich das einzig Positive an dieser Pest: deine wunderbare Recherche und die detaillierte Beschreibung. Damit wirst du bestimmt einigen Seerosenliebhabern ein großes Stück weiter helfen!! 

Und mir auch..  Mir ist nämlich jetzt klar, dass ich nicht einfach Pflanzen aus meinem Teich verschenken darf, ohne dass der neue Besitzer sie eingehend desinfizieren müsste, sofern er Seerosen hat. Denn scheinbar verbreitet sich der Pilz nicht nur über das Substrat, sondern auch über das Wasser..


----------



## niri (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Stengelfäule an der Seerose?*

Liebe Inken,

der Pilz verbreitet sich tatsächlich über das Wasser. Infos dazu, wie lange er im Teich verbleiben kann, habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Ich habe echt Glück darin, dass ich nur kleine Teichlein habe. Einen Miniteich für Seerosen habe ich bereits desinfiziert. Zwei weitere werde ich noch bearbeiten. Es handelt sich auch glücklicherweise um kleinere, gut handelbare Behälter. Ich denke, dass gerade bei kleinen Gefäßen die Ansteckungsgefahr durch den geringen Wasservolumen viel größer ist. 

Bei großen Teichen wie bei dir ist  die Ansteckungsgefahr höchstwahrscheinlich viel geringer, vor allem dann, wenn keine infizierten Seerosen mehr drin sind. *Sie sind die Quelle der Infektion.* Vielleicht war deine "Chromatella" die Trägerin der Infektion (sie ist lt. Literatur sehr anfällig für Stengel- und auch Knollenfäule). Da sie im Teich verblieb, steckte sie eine andere deiner Seerosen an. Jetzt sind alle beide nicht mehr im Teich. Wenn in den nächsen 2-3 Jahren keine deiner Seerosen mehr erkrankt, müsste die Sache für deinen Teich ausgestanden sein . Es ist allerdings nur meine persönliche Meinung, wie gesagt, Angaben dazu habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Aber ein Anhaltspunkt ist vielleicht die Empfehlung aus einem Buch über Teichpflanzen: dort wird es empfohlen, die Seersneteilstücke, die mit Infektion in Berührung kamen (gemeint sind nur optisch gesunde Triebgspitzen mit gesunden Rhizomteilen) und mit einem dort empfohlenen Pilzmittel behandelt wurden (erhältlich nur in den USA) mindestens ein Jahr in Karantäne zu halten und zu beobachten, bevor sie wieder in den Teich zurückgesetzt werden können.

LG
Ina


----------

